# Registered and "not to be sold" bottles



## houseman (Nov 30, 2006)

I've been collecting bottles for several years, so this seems like such a Junior Varsity question, but does anyone have information on exactly when bottlers began putting "registered" and "not to be sold" on their soda and beer bottles? I've seen older and newer bottles with those disclaimers and some that seem to be in between with nothing. What was "registered" and was it required by law? I thought perhaps each brewery had to be registered, but then I thought that the individual bottles were each registered (to keep records or something?).
 Any experts know the deal?


----------



## Jim (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi Tim, I have found Registered and Not To Be Sold bottles from the late 1800s up to the 1930s. The idea was to get people to bring the bottles back to the bottler. When you bought a soda or beer in those bottles,  you were really only buying the beverage inside. The bottle remained the property of the bottler. A cent or two deposit was usually charged on the bottle, and was refunded if you returned it. Even with all of these measures, a lot of people still just tossed the bottles out instead of returning them. I'm sure it made the bottlers angry since it forced them to buy new bottles to replace the ones that were never returned, but I have never heard of anyone going to jail for stealing a registered soda bottle. But then again, who knows? [] ~Jim


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 30, 2006)

Apparently one big problem back then was people bottling their stuff in other peoples bottles. Not only was the persons bottles being taken but a sub-standard brew may be sold with thier name on the bottle.
 I have seen dumps where the blob top was purposely knocked off every bottle so the bottles could not be reused.


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 1, 2006)

Theres a pontiled Sided soda from Baltimore that dates to 1844 that is also embossed This Bottle to Be Returned. Thats the earliest bottle I know marked as such But deposits on bottles goes back much earlier then that.

 Chris


----------



## oldcrownbock (Dec 4, 2006)

The Old Crown Bock on left is example of this its a "Ruppert" of New York beer bottle seams it was there and got a Fort Wayne Old Crown label. You can see the embossing on bottle(of owner "Ruppert").Thought would share since it was mentioned how breweries used other bottles then thier own.
 Anyone else have one to share?


----------

